# Largest Domestic Pigeon - According to Guinness



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Seems as if the title for the largest domestic pigeon goes to the Giant Runt pigeon and from a breeder in Ontario, Canada (where I'm from) no less  A 4lb pigeon, sheesh, even my runts are light weights next to this behemoth, LMAO

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/content_pages/record.asp?recordid=53042

Too bad they couldn't spell, Runt!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, that is a BIG one. LOL

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing, Brad.

I think your runts are so cool and gorgious! They remind me of what a prehistoric version of a pigeon might have looked like! LOL

How much do your guys eat in a sitting anyway?

Treesa


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Wow, that is some big, heavy pigeon! I just wish he could have been photographed next to a normal size pigeon for perspective...then we could really see how much of a giant he is!!!

Your picture of Eggbert next to a soda pop can (in the other thread) was a great way of showing how large he really is!

Linda


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I've often wondered why someone hasn't tried to "up size" their homers. Ya know, breed big cock-birds to big hens, lots of protein, etc., to try to increast the size of their pigeons... try to get pigens the size of chickens... or better yet... turkeys!

I suppose it has been tried, but just doesn't work.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I saw some supposedly Hungarian House Pigeons outside of Los Angeles which were astoundingly huge. They must have weighted 5 or 6 pounds, maybe more. The LOOKED like Pigeons, ony HUGE. Their Bodies were the size of Duck's bodies.

Does anyone know whether the breed name I was told sounds right for this?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Phil,

You probably saw those at Bart's place .. they are indeed huge, but mostly feathers and not flesh. The Hungarian Giants are big muffed birds, but they aren't nearly as "solid" and "fleshy" as the kings or runts .. still, they are magnificent birds! 

Terry


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Wow what a fattie! I wonder if he had little jet engines under his wings to help him lift off  Chunta pigeon!


----------

